# AM trails in Morzine area?



## saruti (Aug 9, 2008)

hi guys
hope someone can help
is there any good AM trails in Morzine area?
I know the DH trails and the secret DH trails.
I want to get for a 4 hours ride with an AM bike on the mountains.
maybe to use a lift to get up, but to have a long ride down.

thanks


----------

